# Italian style stuffed bell peppers



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 31, 2011)

I made my Italian style stuffed bell peppers on Friday night, I have been wanting to make these for awhile now. this will have been my first creation.I have always loved cooking ever since I was little in the kitchen with my mom, but even more now.I'm try to step out of the box and create my own recipes.Hope you will enjoy

started by cutting the tops of the green bell peppers and taking out the seeds








my ingredients are plain stuffing; Basil, oregano, thyme, and seasoning salt.then I add my chopped bell peppers and onions along with my chicken broth and sweet Italian sausage


----------



## jrod62 (Oct 31, 2011)

looks great !


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 31, 2011)

They look great. Stuffed peppers are a big favorite around here, and your recipe sounds delicious!

We like a little more heat so would probably use hot Italian sausage.


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 31, 2011)

my wife went to the store and I didn't specify what type of sausage


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 31, 2011)

Looks very tasty!!

    Craig


----------



## michael ark (Oct 31, 2011)

Wish my wife liked peppers.


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2011)

Those look super, Shawn!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## realtorterry (Oct 31, 2011)

Man those look fantastic. Did you smoke them?


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Oct 31, 2011)

No i didn't smoke them I thought it would throw off the flavor the only that I wished i would have added was fresh garlic and sun dried tomatoes


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2011)

Those would smoke up well, too.  But yours look great.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## irie (Nov 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> They look great. Stuffed peppers are a big favorite around here, and your recipe sounds delicious!
> 
> We like a little more heat so would probably use hot Italian sausage.




im with you on the heat, just out of curiosity how long do you guys smoke these for?

Looks awesome by the way im trying my best not to drool right now.


----------



## bigfish98 (Nov 3, 2011)

My wife does the same thing.  Then of course it was my fault for not being specific enough!  (even though sometimes when I am very specific she still comes home with whatever she wants!!)

Bigfish


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 3, 2011)

that's wife's for you


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 4, 2011)

Those look Great Shawn! I was fixin' to ask why you didn't use Garlic, then I saw your later post...I was thinking some Cubes of Provolone and Parm Reg or Romano mixed in would add another dimension, maybe some Fresh Rosemary... OH NO! now you got me wanting some Stuffed Hot Cherry Peppers...JJ


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your peppers look great and now I should really go to the Farmer's Market and get some for cheap too.


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 5, 2011)

JJ you always know what to say to hit me in my belly


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2011)

MMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmm...........

'Nuff Said !!!!!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, you can slide a plate of those MY WAY any darn time..

Wonderful!

Rixch


----------

